# Toro Wheelhorse won't start



## jrpc5eliz (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a 94 Wheelhorse (M# 72042, S/N: 4900749) 264-H, which was running fine mowing, then stopped mechanically and electrically...ever since then it has not restarted.

I've checked all fuses and safety switches, and they are good.

I traced +12V to the Solenoid, still no start. I replaced the Solenoid, and heard a 'machine gun' clicking coming from the Solenoid when the starter ignition was in 'start' position...

I traced good ground from Solenoid to engine block, cleaning contacts with sandpaper - which did not help.

Ideas?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

How is the battery? Possible weak?

BG


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, I have a 264 and enjoy it. I had the same problem you are describing and it turned out to be corroded connections at the ignition switch. Try removing the plug from the switch and clean the terminals as best you can...careful as they may be brittle. try spraying with brake cleaner or carb cleaner. after it dries, spray with wd40 on both the switch and into the plug. reconnect plug and give it a try.


----------

